# Greetings from the Midlands - and Merry Christmas!



## Lordbazzer (Dec 24, 2015)

A big hello from me on Christmas Eve. Looks like I'll be spending some time over the festive break to decide what to buy as my first machine. I understand a used Gaggia Classic is a popular recommendation, wish me luck.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A Used Gaggia is a good starting point, but make sure you get a decent grinder to go with it. Used from a good source is also recommended.


----------



## Lordbazzer (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks, checking the bay has brought up one with a Sage grinder in the deal too. Will stick it in my watch list. I assume Gaggias are relatively easy to maintain and find replacement parts for?


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi Lordbazzer,

im fairly new here also and buying a new machine myself. If you post in wanted section with budget. Someone will have a classic to sell. Especially over Chrostmas people upgrading. Lol

i myself is getting an upgrade too. I've had a Phillips Saeco machine and a blade grinder. So I'm looking out for Mazzer mini and a sage duo temp pro.will be buyin the sage new as my wife's not keen on used ones.

Good luck with your Hunting and Merry Christmas!

Mark


----------



## Lordbazzer (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Mark. Best of luck to you too!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

@Lordbazzer Just saw Sage duo temp pro discounted at go electrical. I've posted in the deals thread. Have a look after discount it comes to £276 including delivery. If you have quidco it's extra 1.5% off. I love a good deal. The black one comes with 2 years warranty.

if if you can avoid Sage grinder please do as I've read a few post with people having problems with electrics and small burrs. For around £200 - £250 you could get a used Mazzer super jolly. 64 MM. burr and they last you years for home use. You may only have to change the burrs.


----------



## Lordbazzer (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks again, taking a look now!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm going to ring Lakeland to price match, although they don't have it on stock yet in Lakeland. Lol


----------

